# Girl aged 25 from UK just saying hi



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey I moved to Hong Kong a week ago and haven't met any other expat's yet  

Anyone got any advice about trying to get a teaching job, I don't have a degree but I do hold a Tefl Certificate and lots of experience with working with children.

I think I now sorted the apartment front  anyone else finding it completely different to the Uk?

Anyways if anyone has any advice or just wants to chat reply to the add

Becky


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beckyn13 said:


> Hey I moved to Hong Kong a week ago and haven't met any other expat's yet
> 
> Anyone got any advice about trying to get a teaching job, I don't have a degree but I do hold a Tefl Certificate and lots of experience with working with children.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who works at a tutorial center (re: lucrative, Hongkongers are obsessed) which may be looking for more English teachers.

write me for details?


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

So did you move here on a tourist visa?


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

1morenight1morecity said:


> So did you move here on a tourist visa?


I didn't have to get a visa, from the UK you can come here for 6 months without having to get a visa


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

jkoh13 said:


> I have a friend who works at a tutorial center (re: lucrative, Hongkongers are obsessed) which may be looking for more English teachers.
> 
> write me for details?


I'm new on here so won't let me pm but definitely interested where is the centre?


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beckyn13 said:


> I'm new on here so won't let me pm but definitely interested where is the centre?


I think there are four. TST, Sheung Wan, etc. if you have five posts they'll let you PM. we'll talk then.


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

I think this is my 5th


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beckyn13 said:


> I think this is my 5th


just sent you a PM.


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

Beckyn13 said:


> I didn't have to get a visa, from the UK you can come here for 6 months without having to get a visa


Ok. But without a visa you're just a tourist.

Just asking, because without a work visa you are suppose to work or study.

I've heard it can be difficult to find someone to sponsor you.


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

1morenight1morecity said:


> Ok. But without a visa you're just a tourist.
> 
> Just asking, because without a work visa you are suppose to work or study.
> 
> I've heard it can be difficult to find someone to sponsor you.


Yeah I know that's what I've been reading online, hopefully i will find someone to sponsor me though


----------



## bird.watts (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Becky, my boyfriend and I moved here a couple of months ago, he came here on a tourist visa but has now a work visa and is teaching. He did his tefl. Where abouts are you staying? If you wanted we can meet for a drink one eve then you can.have a chat with him about it, and you will have met two more experts?


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Has he got a degree? Yeah that would be good always nice to meet up with other expats


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh and I'm living near fortress hill mtr so not a bad location


----------



## bird.watts (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea he has a degree but in leisure management. He did quite a lot of research into it though. We live in kennedy town so we could meet somewhere in the middle, maybe central, if you wanted too?


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

bird.watts said:


> Yea he has a degree but in leisure management. He did quite a lot of research into it though. We live in kennedy town so we could meet somewhere in the middle, maybe central, if you wanted too?


Yeah definitely would be a great help, sorry just replying I've literally spent every minute job hunting


----------

